# Seaquest DSV



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

So does anyone else like the design of this Sci Fi submarine? thinking about a large model of it in the future...........
William


----------



## Jay Chladek (Apr 17, 2001)

yes


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2001)

I like it a lot.

I've been trying to find pictures of the damned thing to do a CGI model, but they're harder to find than, well, I can't think of anything that's harder to find than pics of the SeaQuest, actually. 

Anyone know where I can get some good pics, especially diagrams. 

-S.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

I'm supose to be getting some color print plates for the Seaquest Dsv and other vehicles in a few days .This was some item they had made available before the show aired it has tech drawings of the side and top and i can get the rest of the views from those for a cad drawing....would be cool to make a five or six foot model for R/C well hope to get these soon...........
William


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

What about the model kit of the SeaQuest? I thought it had been derived from the original CGI model, or am I thinking B5?

In any event, should it not offer a good starting point for scaling up?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a squid.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

It's a squid ha ha John...... found out a little more about these prints ..they were made from the actual wireframes for the cgi models so they should be pretty darn accurate








William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Yay seaQuest! I remember watching the pilot episode, though it took me a while to figure out what the darn thing looks like. It wasn't until I bought a scale model that I got a good idea. I think I still have it somewhere...

Go for it William!


Leet


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Boy I'm glad theres a few other people that liked something about seaQuest out there, I thought I was going to get lynched for mentioning it on the Movies For Modelers board, and yeah I'd like to see a lot more seaQuest stuff. A seaQuest DSV around the same size as my 3' Seaview would be great!!!!

[This message has been edited by dgtrekker (edited 08-27-2001).]


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Great news!!! i received the mail today and it had the renderings of the DSV sub taken straight from the CGI model used in the series...i can see the differences in the monogram model compared to the cgi model ..they got it pretty close







, but the CGI has all window placement of all those little triangular windows on the hull of the vehicle
also the area next to the center launch bay(main sphere) doesn't have enough sculpture to it...........
i started the autocad drawing tonight from these renderings almost done have only the front and back left........








William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello there,
Started the little triangular windows tonight as there are quite a few.... they alternate directions ya know.......first one faces point up second one fasces point down..... nice little bit of detail information for ya fans if ya didn't already know...well storm moving in have to go.....
William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Great to hear, William! How large a model are you looking toward building? A pity it couldn't be built to scale with your 7 foot Nautilus.










Leet


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

WEll almost finished the windows quite a few of them...gonna get started on the front verses back then i supose i'll mold the monogram seaquest to get a solid casting to accurize and cut up into slices...size wise probabaly a four footer don't know yet.....gonna research specs first and come up with a scale...........William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello all,
Well i did the research to come up with the scales. I have two i'm considering...one is 1/160 scale or "N" gauge..the other is 1/220 scale known as "Z" gauge. I worked out the length for both and at N scale the sub would be 75.5" long,or 6.3 feet. At Z scale the sub would be 55" long or 4.6 feet..so there ya have it...any thoughts








William


----------



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

Probably for detail's sake, the 6.3' model would be best, though I can imagine how the 4.6 foot model would be better, in some cases. At any rate, both should be able to run as RC models. I guess it would come down to whether you would want to build a big or smaller model, depending on your schedule. :/


Leet


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hmmmm..........something to think about...however the 55 " SeaQuest would be easier for a desk top display and cheaper..
William


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

I have many of the 3" Seaquest figures, the model kit. Seaquest is like 1000 plus feet right? Going by the movie / TV shows, is it longer than either Seaview or the Nautilus.....if these were REAL subs? Larry


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Well......
I'm going with the specs stating the DSV is 1007 feet long and scaling from that...so yes, the DSV is much longer than the other subs.......by the way i'm going with the "Z" scale version of 55"...








William


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by Wbnemo1:
> *by the way i'm going with the "Z" scale version of 55"...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you efforts! Make sure you post some pictures somewhere. Just be careful what you use for background scale!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Progress pics William! Progress pics!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Hello again, 
Well i've been working on the front and back views of the DSV and it's progressing nicely..basically, I'm projecting the lines from the cgi to get the front and the back as these were never provided...fortunatly ,this method will work well becuse of the views i do have........Willi let board know when they are done
William


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Bill, Seaquest....how many inches long would it be if it were the same scale as Lunar's Seaview?? Larry


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Larry,
sorry i missed that reply haven't been at this thread for some time now as i've been working on my large Nautilus..i would need to know the scale and length of the seaview to tell you the size comparison

William


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

I've other SeaQuest goodies....a signed by the cast (?) 8x10, well it's got signatures anyway, also a print came w it of the sub. I may as well tell you that I sculpted one of the stars too so I could have a figure (NO kits of any of them ever offered). Also have this cool British fanbook I got from a catalog, Star Teck. Osgood


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I would like a big Seaquest too - i build the Monogramm kit already (but i didn`t finish the paintjob yet), and i love the shape!

William, didn`t you got my last mail regarding to the Recognizer??? You didn't answer!









Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Ultimate Seaquest DSV reference*

Hi all,
Guess this would be the Seaquest post to stop all others 
I've actually obtained for reference,for a short time,the actual hand sculpted maquette(study model) that was cast,scanned,and digitized,to make the CGI model used in the show.To even think about saying it's not accurate I would have to laugh.It's just devoid of alot of the details that were later added though image and texture mapping.
This is a very rare find,as i didn't even know a physical model of the DSV exsisted besides the little plastic kit by Monogram and i happened to meet this guy by chance,great guy,great model maker to be sure,also a collector.
Found out that he had quite a a knowledge of Seaquest..Very cool.
anyway watch Steve's Culttvman page for some pics soon. The owner of the piece gave permission to post them.Fair warning to all..this is for reference,but enjoy..you can email me for questions
William


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

That's great news William! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Ultimate Seaquest DSV reference*

I forgot to mention how big it was. It's 33" long and marked off at 10 ft increments up to 400 ft at .340 between tics. The 400 ft mark coming up to even with the foward tip of the muscle joint in the front behind the nose area
William


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I had a spec that stated seaQuest DSV 4600 was 1008 feet long, don't knowe if one single solitary foot means anything, but, wehat the heck?

Hey, does anybody remember an interview with Executive Producer Patrick Hasburgh that stated that he destroyed the original seaQuest DSV in order to make a smaller sub for series 2? And when "Daggers" premiered, it was almost an exact duplicate, save for the bridge, and the only difference there was the placement of the work stations. I reckon if there were a replacement sub it would've peeved Monogram off, since they just released the kit in April '94, and nobody likes a peeved-off licensee. Also, all new ship software would have to be written, driving up the budget and delaying the season. After all, the did move the show from Universal Hollywood to Universal Orlando as a "cost-cutting" move (though I don't see how dismantling the sets, trucking them to Florida, and re-building them saved too much money).:wave:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I once saw a resin-cast seaQuest DSV miniature at the Monogram booth at the November '93 RCHTA show. It was about the size of the kit and not very detailed.

Has anyone tried to get hold of James Lima (season 1 FX supervisor) to see if he still has any references?:roll:


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Seaquest DSV maquette*

Hello again...
I've taken some pics of the maquette next to my unbuilt Monogram kit of the DSV for size and shape accuracy comparison. I'll see if i can post some here shortly..
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*DSV maquette and Monogram kit comparison*










hope this works!
William


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Seaquest*

hmm maybe this


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*comparison kit verses maquette*

bow comparison


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*dsv comparison*

here is another one comparing the command navigational sphere


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Hey that's great William! I've never seen the maquette before! It looks like the Monogram model is a little thicker in some areas than the maquette. The maquette definitely has racier lines.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*maquette verses monogram kit*

Yes, it definitly has racier lines ..much sleeker and sharper and much more defined in the musclular features of the submarine..I started a yahoo group dedicated to the subs of the show...if you wish,you may join..i'll be showing evern more pics here.
William
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SeaquestDSVsubfan


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Cool. Thanks! It'll be great to sea more of the vehicles from SeaQuest.


----------



## MCBriggsIII (May 26, 2001)

I remember reading someplace that the company that made the toy figures had or was going to make the Seaquest and the Bad Guys sub for kids to play with but, I have to say what Nemo is doing is of course wayyyyyyy better.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

It's awesome, totally awesome. Think I'll run and join your Yahoo group right away. Nickname there will be dkknight91335.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

So Lunar or Nemo, let's PLEASE have those resin versions of that maquette but WITH THE DETAILS. Os


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Added pics of subs*

well guys and gals,
I added some really neat images to my little yahoo group page..pictures of the full scale color Stinger.CGI model renders of the Speeder, SeaCrab,Sealaunch,DSV and full scale mockup of the SFA1 Spector. If you ever had a question about the subs of Seaquest DSV this page answers it......
feel free to join but tell me who you are and why you wish to join as a coutesy to the privacy of the contributors of this page

William


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I tried to join after reading this thread, but didn't leave a reason why. I've built the seaquest monogram model,and liked the show for what it was, but there's very little visual reference material out there.

Nice to see someone scared some up.

BTW they sold the 1:1 scale racing fish vehicle, and the srt corridor at universal studios fla when the show ended, for about $1500 EACH! No one else bid on the stuff, and a nearby attraction bought them.

Oh, and the stinger's been repainted in gawd awful colors then what was used on the show.. a real crime!


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Would it be real difficult to make the plastic model look more like the maquette? How would you do it? Os


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*modifying the Monogram DSV?????*

Hmm....
Well it could be done ,but alot of work
1. you would need to take the entire model to a belt sander a sand down the top and bottom halves to where ,when joined, they are sharp not rounded.about an 1/16" taken off the joining areas, also need to flare out the edge more for the nose area and flange(wings).
2. the muscle tone of the sub needs to be more announced,it's too shallow on the model.
3. the areas next to the launch bay sphere have to be reshaped they are worng(the open areas on either side,top and bottom as well)
3. details on the top of the sub reworked,they are overdone and wrong as well.
engine cone reworked,close,but no cigar 
Tail fins reworked they have a different detail for the "stiffners" on the inside,and the fins are the wrong shape
Lanch bay doors for DSV are wrong as well.....
Other then these few things the monogram model of the DSV is great!

William


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Bill, Do you have pic/s of the top view of the maquette and engine fins area? Os the greatest modeler and kit assembler the World has ever known


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

has anyone seen larger format renders of the ship itself? nothing but small things out there!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*DSV small pics *

yeah right lol..... go look at my group page and tell me about small pics lol
It's all spelled out for you, details,clear as cyrstal,on this group page....ohh and OS join it.... just let me know what your yahoo name(ID) is before trying to join it's restricted membership....
William:wave:


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Bill, I use webtv and look at a regular TV while on the web. Do webtv'ers have problems with anything Yahoo related tec wise? Is this a chat room or a basic Yahoo club? Os


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*group page*

try it it's a regular yahoo group,it does have chat capabilities though

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SeaquestDSVsubfan/


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

well, I'm already joined, but those are rather small pics. I'm used to a 1280x1024 desktop, and those are about 1/5 of a screen. I'd like to make some desktop wallpaper, but every image I find is just too small. typical hi res pics are at least 800x whatever or more.. your pics are 400x whatever, and are small and less detailed then needed.

It's always easy to downscale an image, but upscaling creates "blocky" images.

even when I frame grab from tv, I grab 1280x1024, and then downsize from there...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*pics*

try the cgi high res i just uploaded


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

in which folder??


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

Are they thumbnail pics? Os


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

no you select them and they are the same size...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*pics*

Gareee,
wait are you telling me you can't double click em to see the full size image?


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes I can.. and here's what it says RIGHT underneath one:

DSVcgi
Posted: 30-Jan-2003 - Resolution: 400 x 204 
Thumbnail: 1 KB | Screen Size: 12 KB | Full Size: 123 KB 

that's 400 pixels by 204 pixels. IMHO a large format picture is somewhere at least twice that resolution. even my 3 year old digital camera takes 1024x768 sized pictures. I *am* greatful to see a pic resource, bu tam dispointed by the size of the images... I think this is becoming a far larger issue then it should have become...


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

try under photos CGI the one titled hi res


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

DSV CGI folder/Hi RES should be 835kb full size that's big isn't it?
I'm no pro when it comes to this puter stuff and the page will only allow so much.............
Does this help?
William


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

I just spent the last 30 to 45 minutes mucking around with the MORON Yahoo computor/s: first they don't like my 47 choices of an ID name, next they did'nt like my password that they kept saying was invalid, I change it to one they give me but THAT one they don't like!! They can kiss my A**!!!! Wish I could see the rest of the maquette pics though I assume are there. Does'nt matter, I'm not going to bother with changing my model anyway. Os


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

OT....Hey I wondered about how guys put a pic directly onto their post? Do the grey buttons have something to do with it that are located above the message box?? Where is the pic that you put onto the post originally? When I e mail a pic, my webtv has a PHOTO option to click on when I'm about to write an e mail. I click on it, a picture screen pops up and I take a snapshot so to speak of the image I want, from a camcorder or vcr tape even. Then I add the pic to the e mail I'm writing. I take it that's NOT how you add pics on these chatboard posts? Os


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood (Jul 11, 2000)

In other words with webtv made pics, it's all just a matter of clicking on buttons that are automatically provided for the purpose. My website pics are sent to my website scrapbook from e mail too. Never known it possible to create a pic outside my e mail PHOTO function area with webtv. I never have to size a pic, no giving a title or number to it. Os


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the hi res they were talking about was which version of the cgi model it was rendering. Here's the file info:

hi res version
Posted: 11-Feb-2003 - Resolution: 400 x 212 
Thumbnail: 1 KB | Screen Size: 10 KB | Full Size: 815 KB 

400 pixels wide, and 212 tall. on my monitor, that means the pic is about an inch and a half tall, and about 4 inches wide...a fairly small pic...of a hi res cgi rendering


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

really it fills my monitor completely but i only have a 15" monitor


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

your desktp is probably rather lower res to.. I'm guessing 600x400 or 800x600. that would make the image seem larger. my monitor supports 1600x1400, but that makes all the text WAY too small for my old eyes!


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

*Seaquest ramblings*

long time since i replied to this thread. I finally figured out what the trouble was,with the large file being small. As the moderator, I can see the full size image, as members you can't, so....easy fix ! I'll upload a few of these to files area, then you can see em full size.

since alot is going on in 350th  a 1/350th sub would be 34.625 inches long,this could be interesting,just a thought....
william


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

cool!


----------

